# Flat Paint For Walls



## Nardin (Oct 28, 2012)

Which one gives the deepest and richest appearance regardless of color. Been using BM Select which looks pretty nice. BM does not make an interior flat in Aura, otherwise I would use that.


----------



## rbpaintVA (May 27, 2012)

No a true flat anymore?...all the flat finish with all the different brands in our market not so flat anymore, for that reason pretty much regal select matte is our choice everytime we have the slection of the sheen and brand.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll use the Natura when I need a good flat but I believe that is one of the lines to be discontinued

Albeit, vastly over priced


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I almost never use a flat on walls. Want it to look good- use Regal Select Matte. Not quite a flat, more like a very low egg. Best finish for most walls IMO.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Flat on walls seems so nonchalant...


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

oooh Can I use that line!??


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> oooh Can I use that line!??


No problem, have at it.

As I've mentioned before, I do accept paypal donations from members here any time one feels compelled by reading all my little nuggets of wisdom and wit


----------



## Nardin (Oct 28, 2012)

BrushJockey said:


> I almost never use a flat on walls. Want it to look good- use Regal Select Matte. Not quite a flat, more like a very low egg. Best finish for most walls IMO.


I have used Aura Matte on walls but the Regal Select flat is a better look as far as color depth and richness. When the sun shines on Aura Matte, you can see a shine.

I use Aura satin on the woodwork.


----------

